# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Çfarë mendoni për flamurin e shtetit të Kosovës?

## Longarus

A mundemi ne shqiptaret e Kosoves te pranojme nje flamur te ri , ti perkulemi , ta duam ate si nje indentifikues te asaj se cka jemi ,kush jemi dhe cka mund te bejme ne emer te flamurit te ri ?.  A do te prezantohemi ata qe jemi me te vertet para botes apo do te mendon bota qe ne ndryshojme nga flamuri per te cilin shqiptaret edhe jane sakrifikuar ? 

SI TI EDUKOJME " MIRE" FEMIJET TANE ?

----------


## Korcar-L1

Ne te ardhmen, brezat e rinj nuk do e kene provuar nen lekuren e tyre vuajtjet, persekutimet per shkak te kombesise dhe atij flamur qe mbahej mbi sofer, rrjedhimisht nuk do e kene aq te forte ndjenjen ndaj flamurit kuq e zi por do respektojne ate te riun dhe ne brezat e tjere do forcohet akoma dhe me shume. Koha i zgjidh te tera.

----------


## YlliRiaN

Pranimi i ketij flamuri eshte nje obligim moral edhe spe jo shpirtror pasi te gjithe  e dim se si dhe ne qafre rrethana na eshte servuar ky flamur po prap ne duhet te behemi te arsyeshem pasi ne ishim ata qe i legjitemuam me voten ton keta njerz qe jan ne krye te venditit e duhet ta pranojm patjer vetm gjithone duke pasur dashni ma te madhe per flamurin kuq&zi simbolin ma te mire ne bote

----------


## dardan1

> Ne te ardhmen, brezat e rinj nuk do e kene provuar nen lekuren e tyre vuajtjet, persekutimet per shkak te kombesise dhe atij flamur qe mbahej mbi sofer, rrjedhimisht nuk do e kene aq te forte ndjenjen ndaj flamurit kuq e zi por do respektojne ate te riun dhe ne brezat e tjere do forcohet akoma dhe me shume. Koha i zgjidh te tera.


Ndjenja ndaj Flamurit kuq e zi ka qenë dhe mbetet ndjenja jonë Kombëtare për Flamurin e vetëm Shqiptar. Brezat e rinj edhe më shumë se brezat e vjetër nuk e pranojnë këtë "flamur" të imponuar për Shqiptarët në Shqipërinë veriore (Kosovë).
...Në një të ardhme të afërt Shqiptarët do të bashkohen në një shtet të vetëm me emrin: *SHQIPNI*.

----------


## antina

Flamuri kuq e zi eshte simboli i te gjithe shqiptareve pa mar parasysh shtrirjen gjeografike dhe demografike te shqiptareve. Me formimin e shtetit te Kosoves(une mendoj si metode diplomatike  per te mos destabilizuar me shume ballkanin), Kosova si shtet duhej te identifikohej me simbolet e veta , dhe, edhe sipas disa analisteve ne ate kohe, flamuri i Kosoves u krijua me shume me karakter kulturor se sa kombetar.Ajo qe eshte shekullore nuk mund te na e nderoj asnje, qofte edhe superfuqi.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

antina!!!

Unë nuk kam vërejtur asnjë karakter kulturor në at krijes stofi , bile fyerje më të madhe për shqiptarët në Kosovë nuk ka mujt me ndoDh se kjo!

Kjo lec e flliqt , qe as shkijet e as e vendit nuk e kan për simbol , nuk do të duhej të jo në zemren e shqiptarëve po as në përdorim!

Mbani mend, në Kosovë flamuri i ish-jugosllavis u përdor si simbol pas luftes së dytë botrore(jo vetëm në Kosovë por në të gjith at krijes ferri!) dhe , ka pasur asi shqiptarë që e kan puthur e jan mburur me të. 
Jam i sigurt se të parët që e kan përqafuar dhe besa edhe mburen me këte të jugosllavis së vogël (me 6 ylla) . Dihet nga nostalgjia. 
Një dit , të gjithë ata që po e përqafojn këtë flamur do të mbesin pa të , dhe ky far flamuri do të vendoset afër atij të jugosllavis , duke simbolizuar një kohë të dëmshme për shqiptarët!

Shpresoj , për hir të së ardhmes së popullit të shumvuajtur. por krenar trim e guximtar, shqiptarë kjo të ndoshë sa më parë!

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!
FLAMURI KUQ E ZI ËSHTË FLAMURI I SHQIPTARËVE KUDO KU JANË!

----------


## alibaba

Flamuri i ri, menermethan osht e ngulme. Bile e flliqtë.

Kujt i pëlqen e ngulmja e përdhunimi seksual, atëherë ia baj përhajr "flamurin" e ri.

----------


## beni33

flamurin e  ri  te   kosoves    sjemi te  obliguar  ta   rrespektojm as  pak  aj  vendin e  ka  vetem ne  zyrat  e  qeveritave  dhe  pushtetarve     ket    duhet te   bindeni  onjerz  se  pse   ne  vet  po  pajtohemi se  esht    flamur  i  inponuar    pra   esht  nje  leck  e  kontrabanduar  
dhe   kemi   per  obligim  qe  brerzin e  mos  ta   ushqejm me  ket  flamur   te ri te  kosoves  ne  kemi  flamurin ton  kombetar  shqiptar   te  cilit  duhet  ti perkulemi  me ata flamur  u  ben    betimet  e  luftrave   shekoullore    kurse  ku  i kosoves    apo memir  te   them i komuniteteve  nuk ka   as  nje   histori   te  veqant  per  shqiptarve   dhe    mos  u merreni me te  edht    humbje  kohe

----------


## strange

Llapi, e ka miratua parlamenti po populli jo.  :i ngrysur:  Ne e dimë qe na kan imponua s'ke nevojë te na shpjegosh.

Nejse mendon ti se eshte ashtu si thua ti, atëherë Llap shkruaje kështu: 
*BAC, U KRY*

----------


## Llapi

> Llapi, e ka miratua parlamenti po populli jo. :( Ne e dimë qe na kan imponua s'ke nevojë te na shpjegosh.
> 
> Nejse mendon ti se eshte ashtu si thua ti, atëherë Llap shkruaje kështu: 
> *BAC, U KRY*




Po parlamentaret me voten e kuj jan ulur atu o met me voten e popullit a me ndonji konkurs per misa e mistera?

----------


## strange

Llapo, nëse eshte kështu, pse sa here ne protesta mbushen sheshet? Kam dëgjuar shume sondazhe, e ke edhe ne Forumin Shqiptar, ne RTK, ne KTV, edhe na kanalet e Shqipërisë ka pas shume pyetje ne ju pëlqen Flamuri i Ahtisarit, asnjeri nuk doli me than po me pëlqen, te gjithë than: 100 here me pak se atë qe e ki ti ne maske.

----------


## Llapi

*Flamuri i ri i Kosoves!*
*Dora e ish-ushtarit të UÇK-së dizajnoi flamurin dhe stemën e Kosovës*
23.02.2008 11:16 ET Prishtinë (KosovaLive)

Ngjyra e kaltër në flamurin e Republikës së Kosovës paraqet aspiratat e popullit të Kosovës për të ecur përpara drejt institucioneve euroatlantike, gjashtë yjet paraqesin komunitetet e barabarta të cilat jetojnë në vend, ndërsa ngjyrën e arit të paraqitur në hartë e kam për zemër, tha dizajnuesi i flamurit dhe i stemës së Kosovës, Muhamer Ibrahimi.





*Kryeministri Thaçi takon z. Muhamer Ibrahimin, dizajnuesi i flamurit të* Kosovës

Posted on 23 February 2008 by dârdha

Prishtinë, 23 shkurt 2008

Kryeministri i Republikës së Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi, ka pritur sot në një takim Muhamer Ibrahimin, dizajnuesi i flamurit dhe i stemës së Kosovës.

Kryeministri Thaçi duke uruar Ibrahimin për dizajnimin e flamurit të Republikës së Kosovës tha se ndihet shumë mirë që shpirti, mendja, sakrifica, ideja, ideali por edhe dora e ish-luftëtarit të lirisë së Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës e ka prezantuar dhe e ka dizajnuar simbolin e ri të Kosovës, flamurin shtetëror të Kosovës, që do të valojë edhe në OKB edhe në gjithë botën për jetë të jetëve…

trimi-thaqi.jpg

“Muhameri ka bërë një punë të mrekullueshme në atë konkurrencë të jashtëzakonshme profesionale. Ideal i luftës për liri tash po ngadhënjen edhe në betejën për dizajnimin e shtetit të pavarur dhe sovran të Kosovës”, deklaroi kryeministri Hashim Thaçi.

Ndërsa, autori Muhamer Ibrahimi duke shpjeguar përmbajtjen e flamurit tha se ngjyra e kaltër në flamurin e Republikës së Kosovës paraqet aspiratat e popullit të Kosovës për të ecur përpara drejt institucioneve euroatlantike, gjashtë yjet paraqesin komunitetet e barabarta të cilat jetojnë në vend, ndërsa ngjyrën e arit të paraqitur në hartë e kam për zemër.

Muhamer Ibrahimi dizajnuesi i flamurit dhe i stemës së Kosovës me këtë rast i dhuroi kopjen e parë të dizajnuar të flamurit të Republikës së Kosovës, kryeministrit Thaçi dhe i uroi atij dhe qeverisë së Kosovës shtetin e ri dhe të pavarur.

----------


## strange

> *Ngjyra e kaltër* në flamurin e Republikës së Kosovës *paraqet aspiratat e popullit të Kosovës* për të ecur përpara drejt institucioneve euroatlantike, *gjashtë yjet* *paraqesin komunitetet* e barabarta të cilat jetojnë* në vend*



E cka na paraqet neve si Shqiptare ky flamurë?

Ngjyra i paraqet te gjithë, yllet i paraqesin minoritetet, po Kosovaret cka i përfaqëson ne atë flamurë? Ky me sa ke shkruar ti i paraqet me shume Komunitetet se sa neve.

----------


## Llapi

Intervista
DITA DITËS PO MË PËLQEN MË SHUMË
Nga Vedat Vllasaliu
Feb 26, 2008, 21:08

Java: Prej nga ju lindi ideja për flamurin?

Muhamer Ibrahimi: Ideja për flamurin e shtetit të Kosovës më ka lindur më herët, prej se është folur se Kosova, si shtet i ri që do të pranohet, duhet ti ketë simbolet e veta shtetërore, me të cilat duhet të paraqitet në institucione ndërkombëtare, të cilat duhet të dallojnë nga ato kombëtare dhe nga ato të shtetit amë.

E kam konretizuar këtë ide pas shpalljes së konkursit nga ana e institucioneve të Kosovës dhe Ekipit të Unitetit.



Java: Cilat karakteristika janë marrë më shumë parasysh?

Ibrahimi: Karakteristikat që janë marrë parasysh, padyshim, janë ngjyrat, harta dhe yjet.



Java: Sa kohë keni shpenzuar për dizajnimin e këtij flamuri?

Ibrahimi: Saktësisht nuk mund ta them kohën e shpenzuar. Shumë më shumë më ka marrë kohë deri sa kam menduar për ide, sesa realizimi. Kam punuar në intervale, psh, ndonjë orë në ditë, por ka zgjatur ca ditë deri në realizimin e zgjedhjes së fundit.  





Java: A mendoni se është pritur mirë prej qytetarëve flamuri i ri?



Ibrahimi: Deri më sot, opinionet e qytatarëve, të miqve dhe kolegëve që i njoh, por edhe shumë qytetarë më kanë ndaluar, uruar dhe përgëzuar për përzgjedhjen e propozimit tim për flamurin e shtetit të Kosovës. 



Java: Çka saktësisht nënkupton flamuri?

Ibrahimi: Flamuri, i cili në vete përmban hartën ngjyrë ari në sfondin e kaltër me yje mbi hartë, e paraqet Kosovën si tërësi territoriale. Si një vend të pasur dhe me vlera të veçanta për qytetarët e saj. Kurse yjet e bardha paraqesin komunitet që jetojnë në Kosovë.



Java: Pasi ngjyrat janë krejtësisht të ndryshme me ato të flamurit kombëtar, a mendoni se do të pranohet nga qytetarët?

Ibrahimi: Ka shumë kohë që është folur se flamuri i shtetit të Kosovës dhe simbolet duhet të kenë ngjyra tjera në krahasim me ato kombëtare. Gjithashtu edhe në kritere ka qenë po e njejta kërkesë. Mendoj se qytetarët e kane kuptuar këtë. Nga opinionet që kam deri më tani është pranuar shumë mirë. Besoj dhe shpresoj se do të pranohet mirë nga masa e gjerë.



Java: A janë plotësuar kriteret të parapara në pakon e Ahtisaarit?

Ibrahimi: Mendoj se janë plotësuar të gjitha kriteret, të cilat janë kërkuar nga konkursi i përpiluar nga Ekipi i Unitetit, e po ashtu edhe kriteret që dalin nga Pakoja e Ahtisaarit.



Java: A i keni parë flamujt konkurues?

Ibrahimi: Propozimet për flamuj i kam parë në ekspozitën në Galerinë e Arteve si dhe kalimthi propozimet të cilat janë përfshirë në këtë konkurs.



Java: A ka pasur edhe flamuj tjerë të ngjashëm në këtë konkurs apo i juaji ka qenë i dalluar?

Ibrahimi: Në konkurs, sa kam mundur ti shoh, ka pasur edhe tjerë flamuj me harta dhe me yje. Mendoj se ka dalluar sa i përket thjeshtësisë edhe komponimit të hartës me yje.



Java: Po ideja për hartë qysh ju lindi, nga u frymëzuat?

Ibrahimi: Harta ka qenë njëra nga elementet me të cilën më së lehti ka qenë të identifikohet flamuri ynë shtetëror. Prandaj, e kam përdorur hartën si shenjë identifikimi.



Java: A dini ndonjë shembull të flamujve të botës që kanë harta?

Ibrahimi: Flamuj me harta ka te disa shtete dhe organizata duke u nisur nga flamuri i Kombeve të Bashkuara, flamuri i Qipros, flamuri i Unionit Afrikan, flamuri i Koresë së Bashkuar, etj.



Java: Juve sot a ju pëlqen flamuri që keni dizajnuar?

Ibrahimi: Flamuri më pëlqen dita ditës më shumë. Më pëlqen edhe më shumë pasi veç ka filluar tu pëlqejë edhe qytetarëve. Më ka pëlqyer edhe më shumë kur i kam pa disa foto të nxënësve duke vizatuar flamurin më të ri të shtetit të Kosovës.

----------


## strange

Po pra, krejt e lehte, ngjyrat e Flamurit te serbit, kuq, kaltër bardh, kuqes bjeri vije, se s'ka pasa te drejt ta përdore, se flamuri ynë eshte i kuqe, e bejm me sfond te kaltër dhe yjet e bardh, dhe tani na mbetet vetëm Harta. Hajt i futim nje  ngjyrë m.uti aty ne mes edhe e kënaqim krejt.

Cfare budallallëku amon.


Te te them dicka llapi, edhe leje mos e rrej veten duket than se ky e ka dizajnua ketë, ato paret janë dhen dhurate, se edhe Bosnjën edhe neve qe na çliroj NATO dhe BE, na i dhanë këto ngjyra. 

Si eshte e mundur qe edhe Bosna si ne, paska shume pasuri nen tokësore, apo edhe Bosna i paska  te njëjtat aspirata a cka po i thotë Ibrahimi këtyre seneve? Si dhe, edhe Bosna para ca vjete paska ber flamurin me yje për minoritetet a? Nese po, atëherë Ibrahimi i paska vjedh idetë atyre nga Bosna.

Llapi, leje se s'ma mbush menden ta dua ketë flamurë. E mbaj ne maske, ne Pc, apo dhe ne telefon se eshte i yni, fundja fundit i mire i keq , për sa kohe jemi te ndare ky do na përfaqësoje si shtet qe te dallohemi qe jemi dy shtete se jo për tjetër sen.

----------


## Artti

Syte mos ja pafsha kurre keti flamuri te "europes"!

Po shpejt u dashuruat ne kete flamur, edhe bile edhe nuk doni ta keni flamurin kuq e zi, 
po per kend derdhen gjakun deshmoret, a e dini se amanet na ka lene kete Pirro, Gjergji, Ismail Qemaili e te gjithe deshmoret qe tane!

Eshte turp tash qe te beni gjerat nen kete flamur si p.sh. Arkivolet ti mbuloni me kete flamur, dasmat me kete flamur, ne qeveri te mos jete ky flamur.

Po u vazhdua keshtu ne do ta humbim identitetin pas gjysme shekulli.
Ky eshte turp!


Cka te perfaqeson ky flamur ty?
Yllat  e enverit e titos? apo shkijet, turqit e magjupet qe s'lane gje te keqe pa na ba!


E ai i "VJETRI" sipas teje nuk vlen apo nuk ka nevoje ta perdorim sepse kemi nje flamur te dhjere!


Une per vete kam nje flamur qe me perfaqeson si shqiptar, per te cilin:
Me vlon gjaku
Me rrenqethet trupi
Me vjen per te qare
dhe Me ben krenar qe jam shqiptar  edhe pas gjithe atyre vuajtjeve.


po dal pak prej temes, 
tash dolen disa "patriota" qe duan ta ndajne Gegerine dhe Toskerine!
Per kete luftuan shume trima dhe tani disa trima te menqur!


mos mendoni se u cliruam mire, se ne NUK JEMI MIRE DERISA TE ESHTE MIRE SHQIPERIA!

edhe ajo shqiperia e 1912 e Ises perfshinte edhe Lugiren e Presheves, A harruat Malesine e Madhe, poashtu edhe iliriden e Camerine! TURP! TURP!

----------


## YlliRiaN

o as nje shqiptare qe i thote vetes shqipetar kurre nuk mund ta pranoj me zemer nje gje e cila ka ardhure nga lart e qe nuk buron ka populli pra nje kombe nje gjuhe nje flamur upss dy shtete

----------


## firaku

Kuqe e zi na flen ne gjakun tone prej shekujsh dhe nuk do e harrojme kurre, por edhe te arrijm deri te pavaresia kemi derdhur shume gjake ,kjo e flamurit na u imponua se te gjithe e dime se qka na flen ne zemer.Fundi, fundit edhe flamuri i ri me kohen do na fleje ne zemer se eshte i Kosoves,ku pushojne eshtrat e shume deshmoreve ,martireve,dhe patrioteve qe dhane shume per ate toke te kuqe.

----------


## Solomoni

Une nuk jam prej Kosove, por mendoj se flamuri i ri eshte thjesht ceshtje politike, se ne nje te ardhme jo shume te larget Shqiperia do te bashkohet me Kosoven, keshtu edhe flamuri do te kthehet ne ate qe kemi ne tani kuq e zi. Mos mendoni se kjo eshte e pamundur, sepse keshtu mendonim dhe per pavaresine e Kosoves - kjo na i lehteson punet.

Por nuk jua qaj hallin se jam i sigurt se brezat e ardhshem jo vetem qe s'do e harrojne, por edhe do luftojne per te. Malli e shton dashurine, nostalgjine dhe patriotizmin

----------


## Longarus

Ne te gjithe e dime se si u imponua ky flamur po paramendoni femijet e juaj ne nje te ardhme qe nuk do te jete edhe shuem e larget kur ata do te rritet duke e patur si perfaqesuas te territort ( jo kombit ) qe i perket flamurin qe e kemi sot ne Kosove . A do te ndikoj kjo qe flamuri i ri te merre primatin , pra te jete prioritar para atij kombetar ?

----------

